# Problem getting employment reference letter from from Infosys



## titu1 (Jun 11, 2016)

I worked for Infosys but they are not ready to provide me the employment reference letter in the format ACS accept.

I spoke to some of my old colleauges but they are afraid of giving me the statutory declaration. They have the clear instruction from HR not to provide any of the declaration because they are representing Infosys.

Is there anyone who is also facing the same isssue? Is there any other alternative?


----------



## Gsun_ (Oct 17, 2013)

titu1 said:


> I worked for Infosys but they are not ready to provide me the employment reference letter in the format ACS accept.
> 
> I spoke to some of my old colleauges but they are afraid of giving me the statutory declaration. They have the clear instruction from HR not to provide any of the declaration because they are representing Infosys.
> 
> Is there anyone who is also facing the same isssue? Is there any other alternative?


Only way is to convince any of your colleagues, Coz ACS is not accepting self declaration. 
What I know is self declaration is at personal level. not where it says representing organisation. 
Show them sample SD and try to take your colleague to Notary, and let him explain what SD means.


----------



## vijay35 (Jan 28, 2016)

Guys plz dont get any letters from ur colleagues or friends. I am a victim for that act. it is against infosys policy to sign on a reference letter too. My wife had to resign for taking a reference letter. Also the person who signed her reference letter had to go through the same. Be cautious


----------



## titu1 (Jun 11, 2016)

What about taking it from the ex-employee?


----------



## ginugeorge (Feb 24, 2016)

titu1 said:


> I worked for Infosys but they are not ready to provide me the employment reference letter in the format ACS accept.
> 
> I spoke to some of my old colleauges but they are afraid of giving me the statutory declaration. They have the clear instruction from HR not to provide any of the declaration because they are representing Infosys.
> 
> Is there anyone who is also facing the same isssue? Is there any other alternative?


Try to get the employee reference from any of your colleagues who are now ex-employees. This is not controlled by Infosys and you can get this done in a stamp paper. 

Please include current designation, contact nos, mail id of the ex-employee in the reference letter. There is no harm in taking this route.


----------



## bk1989 (Feb 20, 2017)

ginugeorge said:


> Try to get the employee reference from any of your colleagues who are now ex-employees. This is not controlled by Infosys and you can get this done in a stamp paper.
> 
> Please include current designation, contact nos, mail id of the ex-employee in the reference letter. There is no harm in taking this route.


*Your information helps. So obviously personal email ID of ex-colleague (ex-employee of Infosys) reference can be mentioned in the stamp paper and notarized right?*


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

bk1989 said:


> *Your information helps. So obviously personal email ID of ex-colleague (ex-employee of Infosys) reference can be mentioned in the stamp paper and notarized right?*


Yes it is right. Also it is better to have some evidence that your ex-colleague was working with you in the company during same period of time.


----------



## titu1 (Jun 11, 2016)

I didn't provide any email Id or phone number of ex-employee and I still got the +ve ACS result


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

titu1 said:


> I didn't provide any email Id or phone number of ex-employee and I still got the +ve ACS result


ACS is assessing your roles and responsibility. DIBP will do the employment verification post lodging the visa. So at that moment they may verify the credibility of documents.


----------



## adnanshah88 (Jan 16, 2017)

rvd said:


> ACS is assessing your roles and responsibility. DIBP will do the employment verification post lodging the visa. So at that moment they may verify the credibility of documents.


Hello Dear,

If we submit 7 Years (5+2) to ACS and it deducts some of your experience (lets say 2 years), is it ok to submit only 1 work reference (i.e. 5 Years) later to DIBP and just remove the other (2 Years) experience reference? or we have to submit all of it?

Would appreciate your input.

Regards


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

adnanshah88 said:


> Hello Dear,
> 
> If we submit 7 Years (5+2) to ACS and it deducts some of your experience (lets say 2 years), is it ok to submit only 1 work reference (i.e. 5 Years) later to DIBP and just remove the other (2 Years) experience reference? or we have to submit all of it?
> 
> ...


Basically it is required to provide all the evidence for the points claimed for Invite. For the deducted years it is not mandatory to have reference letter may be standard experience certificate or relieving order is sufficient if CO requested. Initially it is not mandatory to submit; however in form 80 we have to mention all our whereabouts.


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

infosys for sure they wont give roles and responsibilities .


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

adnanshah88 said:


> Hello Dear,
> 
> If we submit 7 Years (5+2) to ACS and it deducts some of your experience (lets say 2 years), is it ok to submit only 1 work reference (i.e. 5 Years) later to DIBP and just remove the other (2 Years) experience reference? or we have to submit all of it?
> 
> ...


-
You need to provide evidence of all work history for which you are claiming points. And no requirement to submit evidence of employment deducted by ACS. However, do mention it when filing visa application and mark as irrelevant & mention in your Form-80 as well. Hope it will help


----------

